# gluing wood to concrete



## Scuba_Dave (Jan 16, 2009)

What kind of wood are you trying to attach to concrete?
Glue will not work long term


----------



## kathy k (Aug 8, 2009)

Scuba Dave,
The wood that I plan to glue to concrete wood be outdoor pretreated composition. Kathy K


----------



## Scuba_Dave (Jan 16, 2009)

As in 4x8 sheets? Like OSB? :huh:
I've never heard of anything like this...doesn't mean it doesn't exist


----------



## KennMacMoragh (Aug 14, 2009)

Glue can work, but it depends on the application. What are you building? Glue would be the weakest way to attach it, the next best thing would be to rent or buy a powder gun, you can buy one for pretty cheap, then shoot some nails through it. Next strongest thing after that would be to roto hammer then drive in pins.


----------



## Paragon (Jun 14, 2009)

Hello river rat I too am curious what it is that you are working on.


----------



## kathy k (Aug 8, 2009)

Hi,
The project that I'm working on is a table that I will be tiling with porcelain tile using a kepaply, polymer additive for the thin set. The original poured concrete table weighed about 300# , but when the family and myself went to move it onto the cast concrete base, we lost it and a chunk broke off when it hit the ground. Rather than try to fix the concrete and have it heave in frigid WI. weather, I decided to start again. So, my plan was to use (2) 4x4' 1/2" thick, treated composite boards, laminate the two together using construction adhesive and wood screws. Then I put cement backer board over the wood. Finally, I will tile over the backer board. I also thought that it might be a good idea to bond the table (wood) to the cast concrete base using the construction adhesive.
If all works well, I will be working on the cement bench after that.
In addition, I'm having a White Oak cut into an eagle by a chain saw sculpture. The tree died, so I had the arborist take it down to about 10', and the eagle with be at the top. The patio and table sits next to the tree. Kathy K Still a river rat.


----------



## Paragon (Jun 14, 2009)

How about attaching the top to the base prior to tiling the top? That way you could use Tapcons, sleeve bolts or some other form of mechanical concrete anchor? If you are set on using a "glue" for sake of a better term then there are a plethora of concrete adhesives out there one specifically made by the same company that produces PL Construction Adhesive. 

I am not sure why you would want this huge heavy top to be held on with glue but if in fact you do there you go. I think I would want a positive bond that I knew was going to prevent the heavy top from ever coming off preventing injury from happening in the future.

Your projects sound very cool and I hope I interpreted your posting correctly and if not let me know and I will attempt to direct you in the correct direction next time.

Good luck and be safe


----------



## KennMacMoragh (Aug 14, 2009)

Cabinet grade birch plywood works good for a table top too, you'd just have to make sure it's totally weather proof. If someone picked up the table, the base would probably fall off if it only has glue. I'd glue it and add a couple of these in, they have 2000 lbs tensile strength each.


----------



## kathy k (Aug 8, 2009)

*Concrete table project*

Thanks for setting me straight, because I did take your adice and rented a hammer drill for getting concrete anchors into the cast concrete base. The table is coming along now. I will post pics when I get it tiled. 
The "new" table I ended with has 2 laminated, treated plywood boards, and a concrete backer board over that. After I cement the base into the ground about 4 inches, I will begin the tiling. Kathy K


----------



## DangerMouse (Jul 17, 2008)

this sounds cool! i eagerly await the pics!

DM


----------



## Paragon (Jun 14, 2009)

AWESOME Kathy!

I am happy we could help and you are on your way to completion!

Good luck, be safe


----------

